# Anyone know how to convert VHS to DVD?



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

I have a install related video that I would like to convert. Please PM me if you can do it.

Juan


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you have any inputs on your computer's video card?

An easy option is to spend about $80 on an external "card" and convert it via that; then take it back to BB or wherever you bought it.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

^that's wrong. although it would work.

I think walgreen's will actually do stuff like this for a fee.


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

OldOneEye said:


> I have a install related video that I would like to convert. Please PM me if you can do it.
> 
> Juan



A while back I posted a link to an Iasca video that I put on google video. It was also a vhs tape. I ran my vcr into my DV camcorders input and than out to my computer through firewire. Once its on the computer it is easy to convert to dvd or whatever format you would like. (As long as you have the right programs.) You can probably use the trial version of nero.
If you need step by step I can walk you through it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*smacks head* 

I should've thought of that myself.


----------

